

One third of iPad users have never downloaded an app - mortenjorck
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11605682

======
zach
What?! Absolutely wrong. Look at Chart 6 in the survey they link to, which is
even titled:

 _91% of iPad owners have downloaded an app, many of them have already
purchased apps_

I presume they meant to say 32% have never purchased an app, which is quite a
different proposition.

~~~
jcromartie
9% is still too high. Seems like a lot of wasted money.

~~~
jsz0
There's a lot of basic functionality built into iOS these days so someone who
buys an iPad just to browse the web, photos, e-mail, music, etc really doesn't
need to download any additional apps.

------
grantheaslip
I convinced my dad to get an iPad when our old family PC (which, last I heard,
took about 15 minutes to start up) finally died.

He's downloaded one app: Google Earth. He was a Google Earth fanatic on the PC
(he's an urban planner), so it was a no-brainier. Besides Google Earth, he
uses the YouTube app, and occasionally uses Maps, but he spends the vast
majority of his time in Safari. He reads the New York Times and Toronto Star,
checks his Gmail, loads up recipes, and generally does the same things he did
in Chrome on the old PC.

I've tried to convince him to check out some other apps, but he has almost no
interest in doing so, and for what he does, why should he? Safari is a
consistent interface, sites work the same as they do everywhere else, and he
doesn't need to learn a bunch of different interfaces.

This is why I don't get why people seem to have this impression that Apple is
somehow anti-web. The iPad is, for the average person who doesn't need to do
very much data entry, the best browsing experience around. Hell, Apple has
pioneered WebKit, which has near-single-handedly brought mobile browsing into
the 21st century. They know how important the web (as in HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript) is, they just aren't putting all of their eggs in one basket.

------
mathewi
Nielsen sent out the wrong numbers in its initial release. I wrote about it
for GigaOM and updated the post with the real figures here:
[http://gigaom.com/2010/10/21/books-and-video-win-on-the-
ipad...](http://gigaom.com/2010/10/21/books-and-video-win-on-the-ipad-and-
users-are-buying/)

------
alexyoung
I know the stats in the title are wrong, but console manufacturers have a
tough time just getting people to get the machines online, let alone buying
games through their stores.

Nintendo has a "Connection Ambassador" programme: "Nintendo [...] will give
players 500 free Wii Points each when they help another person connect their
Wii to the Internet"

------
andreshb
Unlike the iPhone, you can comfortably do everything on the browser. Also, the
apps they start you out with are enough for most common activities.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Kindle and a tuner (of the instrument variety) are the only two apps I use
that aren't standard.

------
fierarul
I just use Safari and only downloaded two free games to test the AppStore but
haven't opened them more than 5 times.

Even for mail and calendar I use the browser, although I could use the native
apps.

The only 3rd party app I used for a while was VLC because I don't have the
time to transcode videos. But even that is getting ignored now as the iPad is
basically a nice browsing machine -- video works best on the laptop.

------
twitter_v2
You all have read this wrong! It says a survey of 5k consumers of multiple
devices, which 32% of the questioned people who owned an iPad have never
downloaded an app. That's 32% of the iPad owners questioned, not Apple's total
units sold. Firstly we don't know what % of the 5k were iPad owners. It could
have been 3 then only 1 out of 3 have never downloaded an app. Does not sound
so bad now then? ;-)

------
protomyth
iBooks? It is an app and requires downloading.

------
Udo
That's low. I would expect 10% of people use their iPads as table mats,
another 10% never got the "damn thing to turn on" and the final 10% just
bought one because all their rich friends had one, without ever using it.

~~~
slantyyz
I would agree that the number is low too, but only for the reason that for a
large segment of users, their iPad activity is centered on the browser.

